# June NYC Gathering Venue Change?



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Fellow NYC Froggers,

In an effort to keep our group more flexible, and also not to prematurely wear out any welcomes at our existing venues, we're looking to have our June gathering in Forrest Hills, Queens. Julio has offered us the use of some lecture space at one of his company's pool facilities. It is located at the Express F Train's 75th Avenue Station. Connections from the E, M and R trains are available one stop away at the 71st Avenue Station.

We are concerned with the possibility of negatively impacting attendance if we meet at a location outside of Manhattan. Please post your views on this matter either here in this thread, or on Facebook. 

If we gather in Queens, it will be on a Friday evening. Let us know if there is any particular Friday you'd prefer in June.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Sirjohn (Jan 1, 2014)

I'll be there, looking forward to it..


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

Definitely a ways, but I'm down! Wouldn't miss it.


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

Im in for sure….Happy to have a meet in my neighborhood even just once in a while..


----------



## gogi (Mar 21, 2014)

that's right around the corner from me. I m there Friday the 13th is a good day


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

Could this facility have ample parking? Would be cool to take the car in.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

There is street parking, not need to feed the meter after 7


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi all
do we have a date set yet?


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

I suggested the 27th and people seem to like it but I don't know of that's the one


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

June 27th it is


----------

